# Help with Rear Wheel Bearing Replacement



## Slimbob (May 17, 2006)

03 SER Spec V

Well, 233K on the odometer and time to replace the rear wheel bearings (Hubs I think in this case). I purchased the new hubs but there are no Lugs in them and the holes are not knurled to receive lugs. 

Any hints, things I should know about replacing these bearings? Special tools needed?

Thanks in advance,
Slimbob


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They don't sell the hubs in this case with the wheel studs nor the sensor ring for the ABS, as applies. Both have to be pressed into/onto the hub. If you want new wheels studs, they are Nissan #43222-41B00. If you have ABS, you will need the sensor ring, Nissan #47950-4Z001.

Part Detail


----------



## Slimbob (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the input! 

I suppose I will need to buy some lug studs and it looks like there is a seal behind it.

Slimbob


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's not a seal; that's the ABS sensor ring in the pic.


----------



## Slimbob (May 17, 2006)

SMJ999SMJ,
Yes, ABS sensor ring. I thought of that while I was at the Parts store.

You wouldn't happen to know the size of the spindle locknut would you? I have 32mm but that was too big. Maybe a 28mm or smaller.

Thanks,
Slimbob


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Probably a 30mm.


----------

